
How one little community helped us raise $8M - kickme444
https://www.imzy.com/dan/post/how_one_little_community_helped_us_raise_8
======
kickme444
Happy to answer any questions about the fundraising process.

~~~
JBReefer
I don't really get Imzy - it sounds like a more liberal Reddit with more
censorship?

Censorship certainly makes HN better than Reddit, so no judgement there. I
just don't understand the Imzy value proposition as a user.

~~~
Zikes
It looks like you can "tip" communities and users and be tipped yourself for
things you post. The incentive to create genuinely worthwhile content is much
higher, assuming people actually use the tipping feature.

~~~
JBReefer
Can't you do that on the rest of the Internet with Bitcoin?

Why would I want to do that anyway?

~~~
Zikes
I suppose with Reddit's "flair" options you could put a BTC address next to
your username in a lot of subreddits. But BTC is a lot more effort than just
clicking a button, unless the site sets itself up specifically to use BTC, at
which point why not just use real money?

Take a look at all the "gilded" posts on Reddit. I see dozens of them every
day. People love spending a few bucks here and there to show their
appreciation for good content, but all of that money goes straight to Reddit
rather than the person that created or shared that content. I would much
prefer the majority of my "gildings" to go to the user, rather than the site.

~~~
jsprogrammer
Reddit has multiple payment bots. See:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/changetip/](https://www.reddit.com/r/changetip/)

I believe there are Twitter bots for the same. Any bot should be generalizable
to any text medium.

